# root from start



## tag39 (Aug 9, 2011)

Is there is a thread that walks through step by step how to root your phone, along with what not to do when rooting? Also Factory reset wipe of root info if taken back to the store??? Any Help would be appreciated!!!
HTC Thunderbolt!!


----------



## mwaters33 (Jun 6, 2011)

Try the rootzwiki wiki. Links at the top of the rootzwiki site.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

also read through some of the threads in the tbolt subforum. since that seems to be the phone you have


----------

